# Empathy | Requiem cue



## C M Dess (Jun 8, 2010)

Sounds good to me! Really haunted writing (and sounds) and movement as it progresses. It has a piercing ambience from the high strings dubbed in the background, so it feels like it was made more for "tragic" impact. The tone of the choir seemed to blend naturally with this motive. They sound pretty real too. Thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice writing! I really enjoy your choral music. I still remember your Miroslav choir piece.


----------



## Rob (Jun 9, 2010)

wow, that's beautiful, Frederick! and it sounds great!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks Rob!


----------



## dfhagai (Jun 9, 2010)

Sounds really good


----------



## jlb (Jun 9, 2010)

This is great stuff


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks! And agreed Troels - when I get a moment away from current projects I'll expand on this to include basses and some back end orchestration. Its a lovely lib and working well here.


----------



## paoling (Jun 9, 2010)

Wonderful composition Frederick!
I've just bought requiem and I wish to try to write something like this...


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah, I think that you should expand it too. Nice job, Requiem sounds like a very nice library, I'll check it out. 

Best


----------



## nikolas (Jun 10, 2010)

Great sound! Great production, great harmony, great library (Troels...)

If I was to offer some harsh critisism (cause the piece is cloce to perfection), I'd say that I think that a tiny bit of variation in the rhythm of the continuous quarters could help. The piece was just quarters, which probably was your choice and made the impact greater, but it felt a little bit static to me.

You know me, Fred. Very critical on my feedback...


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 10, 2010)

NP Nikolas, thanks for the feedback! Whenever I share stuff here I expect criticism as its expected - how can one improve anyway? Feedback is necessary. To my defense though this was my first attempt with Requiem and the cue itself is in its early stages with lots more writing to go complete it


----------



## Vision (Jun 10, 2010)

These mp3's aren't playing for me. :?:


----------



## Vision (Jun 10, 2010)

Ok. Got it to work. Wow! It just amazes me how real this sounds. Fantastic writing Frederick. May have to check this lib out.


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 11, 2010)

Sounds great, excellent writing. There's no question this library can sound fantastic, at this point I'm just wondering how flexible it is.


----------



## synthetic (Jun 11, 2010)

Very nice! The poly sustains in this library are unbeatable for sure.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## mathis (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice piece, good example. It get the impression that Requiem always has this quasi-religious sound, can you confirm this?
What I hear from Voxos seems to be a more neutral or general tone. As I'm currently seeking to buy a choir library for a project this is my current observation comparing the two.

No question that both sound great.
Bests,
- Mathis


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 12, 2010)

mathis @ Fri Jun 11 said:


> Nice piece, good example. It get the impression that Requiem always has this quasi-religious sound, can you confirm this?



Thanks! I do believe that your impression is probably more related to the usage rather than any limitation of the library itself. Requiem can also do smooth cross-fades in the ah-oh-eh sustains capacity from pp to ff which is perfect for many other styles and genre. Anytime you add in consonant syllables though you will run the risk of a "quasi-religious" vibe (interesting terminology) but this vibe is inherent in either library as these kinds of Latin-esque consonants and phrases also target markets catering to trailer advertising and adventure cues (LOTR etc). Either library should do well.


----------

